# Calabria salta Fiorentina e Atletico. Stiramento. Messias, Romagnoli e Casti ok.



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.

Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo. 

*Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale
> 
> Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


Se si è davvero stirato altro che Atletico e Fiorentina.

3 settimane non gliele le va nessuno, come minimo.

Massimo 40 giorni.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


Si valuta di giorno in giorno?
Prima di 45 giorni il campo non lo vede.

Non ho parole. Sempre la stessa storia, ogni santa sosta.
Maledette nazionali.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


Con Kalulu siamo coperti.

Continua la maledizione della sosta delle nazionali...


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si valuta di giorno in giorno?
> Prima di 45 giorni il campo non lo vede.
> 
> Non ho parole. Sempre la stessa storia, ogni santa sosta.
> Maledette nazionali.


Già.

C'è da dire che Calabria si trascinava qualche piccolo problema e aveva già dato due segnali.

Ha dovuto fare gli straordinari e taaaccc


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con Kalulu siamo coperti.
> 
> Continua la maledizione della sosta delle nazionali...


Siamo coperti si, pero' Calabria è uno da 6,5 in pagella da 2 anni.

Vedremo, per me grossa perdita.

Kalulu che mi sta simpaticissimo ed è volenteroso e anche bravo spesso, comunque ne ha combinate parecchie.

Speriamo bene


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo coperti si, pero' Calabria è uno da 6,5 in pagella da 2 anni.
> 
> Vedremo, per me grossa perdita.
> 
> ...


E' il capitano. Il nostro grande pregio è che nessuno è una grande perdita. Nessuno.

Faremo a meno tranquillamente di Calabria come abbiamo fatto a meno di chiunque altro finora.

Tra l'altro in Champions con il Porto è stato il peggiore in campo finchè ha giocato. Io sono da sempre un suo accanito sostenitore, ma pure lui in questo momento vale come tutti gli altri.

Il Kalulu delle ultime partite, ad essere onesti, ha giocato meglio di lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> C'è da dire che Calabria si trascinava qualche piccolo problema e aveva già dato due segnali.
> 
> Ha dovuto fare gli straordinari e taaaccc


A me non fa tanto rabbia che si sia rotto calabria quanto che giorni vedo che la nazionale è un andirivieni tra chi entra e chi esce.
Scommetti che tra i vari immobile, sirigu, bastoni, calabria , ecc ecc l'unico rotto è il nostro?
Mi gioco i cabasisi che tutti gli altri nel fine settimana giocheranno nei rispettivi clubs.
Gli altri fanno di tutto per scongiurare infortuni, noi ci sbattiamo col muso.


----------



## LukeLike (15 Novembre 2021)

L'importante è che rientri per Milan-Napoli del 19 Dicembre.

Per il resto, contro Fiorentina, Sassuolo, Genoa, Salernitana e Udinese bastano Kalulu e Florenzi.


----------



## iceman. (15 Novembre 2021)

Se è pronto anche Florenzi direi che siamo coperti sulla destra con Kalulu.


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Novembre 2021)

Maledette nazionali, una tassa continua!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


Li vedremo tra oltre un mese col Napoli. Nel caso andasse tutto bene.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread



siamo abbastanza coperti con Kalulu e il ritorno di Florenzi. Però cacchio speriamo finiscano qui con Calabria e Ballo, perchè ci attende un mese di fuoco.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' il capitano. Il nostro grande pregio è che nessuno è una grande perdita. Nessuno.
> 
> Faremo a meno tranquillamente di Calabria come abbiamo fatto a meno di chiunque altro finora.
> 
> ...


a me non è piaciuto neppure nel derby. Perisic e Bastoni lo hanno impallinato a ripetizione


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


Così come per Ballo-Toure, ora inizio a tremare all'idea che possano mettere in campo Florenzi invece di Kalulu.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Novembre 2021)

A destra siamo più o meno coperti, Florenzi deve mettere minuti, Kalulu è affidabile.

A sinistra bisogna ibernare Theo dopo ogni partita


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

Per me state sottovalutando tutti Calabria e la sua importanza.

Chiaro che bisogna, e si può, far bene pure senza di lui, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' il capitano. Il nostro grande pregio è che nessuno è una grande perdita. Nessuno.
> 
> Faremo a meno tranquillamente di Calabria come abbiamo fatto a meno di chiunque altro finora.
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto, ma c'è da fare una piccola precisazione, ad oggi il Kalulu che gioca bene, puo' allacciare gli scarpini al Calabria che gioca bene. È tutta qua la differenza e non è poca.


----------



## diavolo (15 Novembre 2021)

_Calabria è l'unico che ha un'ottima intesa con la salamandra. _


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma c'è da fare una piccola precisazione, ad oggi il Kalulu che gioca bene, puo' allacciare gli scarpini al Calabria che gioca bene. È tutta qua la differenza e non è poca.


Esatto.

Calabria da una parte e Theo dall' altra sono i nostri punti di forza da ormai 2 anni.

Quando Calabria è in forma dalle sue parti non si passa, in più segna e fa assist.

Ad averne cosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma c'è da fare una piccola precisazione, ad oggi il Kalulu che gioca bene, puo' allacciare gli scarpini al Calabria che gioca bene. È tutta qua la differenza e non è poca.


Vedremo. Finora Kalulu non ha giocato con continuità. Tra qualche partita ne riparliamo.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


ti pareva.. mai una volta che abbiamo tutti a disposizione, mai


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread


Spero in Kalulu, con la Fiorentina sarà una gara ad alta intensità e Florenzi rientrante da un'operazione non sono convinto riesca ad impattare come serve.


----------



## mil77 (15 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me non fa tanto rabbia che si sia rotto calabria quanto che giorni vedo che la nazionale è un andirivieni tra chi entra e chi esce.
> Scommetti che tra i vari immobile, sirigu, bastoni, calabria , ecc ecc l'unico rotto è il nostro?
> Mi gioco i cabasisi che tutti gli altri nel fine settimana giocheranno nei rispettivi clubs.
> Gli altri fanno di tutto per scongiurare infortuni, noi ci sbattiamo col muso.


Immobile no, salta la Juve


----------



## mil77 (15 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Finora Kalulu non ha giocato con continuità. Tra qualche partita ne riparliamo.


Tu pensi che Kalulu giochi con continuità? Per me con la Fiorentina gioca lui, ma in champion gioca FLorenzi.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tu pensi che Kalulu giochi con continuità? Per me con la Fiorentina gioca lui, ma in champion gioca FLorenzi.


Io credo che Florenzi sia il sostituto di Saele.

Il sostituto di Calabria è Kalulu.

Da come giochiamo adesso vogliamo che i due terzini giochino sui 100 metri, chiediamo loro uno sforzo atletico e aerobico importante, penso che la scelta di Kalulu sia abbastanza definita.

Certo la differenza principale tra lui e Calabria è che Kalulu non viene dentro il campo ma attacca larghissimo, per cui qualcosa cambierà a livello di movimenti in campo.


----------



## folletto (15 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, Calabria salterà Fiorentina e Atletico a causa di uno stiramento al polpaccio. E' questa la diagnosi dopo il KO in nazionale. Giocherà Florenzi o Kalulu.
> 
> Messias ok. Domani dovrebbero tornare in gruppo anche Romagnoli e Castillejo.
> 
> *Anche Tourè ancora KO QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-toure-ancora-con-problemi-muscolari.109563/unread



Se è davvero uno stiramento dovrebbe mancare per più di due partite, ed è un'assenza non da poco eh


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Immobile no, salta la Juve


Non è detto, si spera di recuperalo, dice la gazza.


----------

